# Proud Blarney



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Blarney, you should be proud!!

He is so cute!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

way to go Blarney !!! must be the osh giving you whiz


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> Congrats Blarney, you should be proud!!
> 
> He is so cute!


Thanks he has come a long way in under a year as i said in another post he has turned so people into JRT lovers not haters he really is a people dog  but he worship's the ground that my Daisy walks on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Blarney. That has to be a waggy tail to beat out a bunch of retrievers. He has come a long way due to you and ray's love along with the girl's love. You should be very proud. Such a cutie patootie.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a cute little boy Blarney is. I'm glad he got a rosette, but too bad he was afraid of it.:doh:

he really has come a long way since he found him such a great home. Kudos to you and Ray as well as Blarney.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blarney*

CONGRATULATIONS to Blarney and you!
You've come a long way Blarney!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great job Blarney!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL - well done Blarney. He does look very proud.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Go Blarney! What a little star!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Hugs for Blarney - that's one special little boy and now he has a title to match!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Wimbles said:


> Hugs for Blarney - that's one special little boy and now he has a title to match!


 He will be there next year to hold on to the title


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Maggie I think it should have been re named waggiest rudder because boy can that little rudder wag, and yes he is the sweetest of boys even putting up with Honeys antics when you visited.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good for you Blarney -


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Blarney...you are a handsome fella. The waggest tail is quite an honer


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

How did I miss this one? He looks as proud as punch and so he should be, you and Ray too for helping him to be the good, happy boy he is today. Great photo.


----------

